# Snake Id Manus Island PNG



## marcus0002 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent to me by a mate that works there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> Sent to me by a mate that works there



whip snake? just a guess


----------



## eipper (Oct 19, 2014)

Stegonotus sp


----------



## -Peter (Oct 19, 2014)

Likely what Scott says. There are no elapids or highly venomous snakes on Manus.


----------

